# Como uso la instruccion incf?



## cliff (Jun 24, 2009)

hola , si alguien puede ayudarme  a usar la instr incf... lo q quiero es q incremente desde 0 hasta 15  y el resultado sacarlo en binario..si alguin sabe como se lo agradecerio mucho


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 24, 2009)

usar incf es muy facil... solo la colocas de la forma incf registro, destino

registro puede ser cualquier registro de memoria RAM, y destino solo puede tomar 2 valores w o f, por ejemplo cuando dices incf contador,w estas tomando el valor de contador, sumandole 1 y el resultado lo guardas en w, el equivalente en instrucciones seria:

movf contador,w
addlw 1

Si quisieras incrementar el valor de contador y el resultado guardarlo en contador entonces tienes que poner incf contador,f


----------



## Meta (Jun 25, 2009)

Descarga el manual "ASM desde cero".

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/asm-desde-cero.html

Saludo.


----------



## cliff (Jun 25, 2009)

si gracias pero loq yo quiero esq el contador solo llegue hasta 15, para poder sacarlo en binario po 4 leds , no se si me dejo entender ..ayuda please


----------



## ivch (Jun 26, 2009)

Ola!

Ya te dijeron como se usa incf, nadamas necesitas que se combruebe cuando yege a 15, puedes ir haciendo que se vaya incrementando y checar si ya yego a 15 para despues hacer lo de mostralo en los leds, algo como:

movlw 0x0E
movwf 0x21    //registro que tendra el 15
cuenta:
incf contador,f
movf 0x21,w
subwf contador,w        //restas 15 al contador
btfss STATUS,Z           // verificas si la operacion dio 0
goto cuenta              // si no vuelve a contar
yason15:
movf contador,w       //si si dio 0, es que el contador ya esta en 15
movwf PORTA         // sacas el valor en binario por PORTA

Ai esta mas o menos como lo puedes hacer, ya tu completalo con lo demas que quieras hacer.

Espero sea de ayuda. Saludos


----------

